# Faux Stone Panel as 3D Background?



## Bob Madoran (Dec 22, 2014)

I have not used anything like that before so I can not comment on it. But, did you know there is a company called Universal Rocks that makes among other things, aquarium safe realistic looking rock backgrounds? Depending on the look for your tank you are going for, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Bob Madoran said:


> I have not used anything like that before so I can not comment on it. But, did you know there is a company called Universal Rocks that makes among other things, aquarium safe realistic looking rock backgrounds? Depending on the look for your tank you are going for, it might be worth checking out.


I've seen a ton of brownish rock backgrounds, but hate brown (bought a house with a bunch of beige walls and carpeting and it makes me nuts, heh). Love the look of grey bricks/rock, but the only background I found that comes close is in Canada and they don't appear to ship to the US.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

This sure looks grey to me:

http://www.bigalspets.com/3d-background-brick-24.html

I would worry about water chemistry with the faux bricks to some extent.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Bushkill said:


> This sure looks grey to me:
> 
> http://www.bigalspets.com/3d-background-brick-24.html
> 
> I would worry about water chemistry with the faux bricks to some extent.


Yes, and they don't ship to the US, from the look of things. I was all set to pull the trigger on that this AM. 

From what I've read, if the faux stone is treated with an anti-mildew product, then that would be a definite no-go. Otherwise it looks like they're just polyurethane, which I *think* is fish-safe...?


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Ahhh...I just went back and looked and tried to place the order again...again receiving an error code. It appears that their system wanted to auto-fill part of my old address, so the city and zip weren't matching. Weird.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Might be worth a simple email or phone call. It looked kinda weird that the shipping page only shows the US for UPS service areas. Yet the write-up below it didn't even talk about shipping to the US. Odd.

Try googling the product itself and see if there's a US retailer like Petsoutions, etc.?


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Bushkill said:


> Might be worth a simple email or phone call. It looked kinda weird that the shipping page only shows the US for UPS service areas. Yet the write-up below it didn't even talk about shipping to the US. Odd.
> 
> Try googling the product itself and see if there's a US retailer like Petsoutions, etc.?


I figured it out...first time I was apparently on their Canadian site. 2nd time I found their US mirror site (with better prices), but for some reason both times it was filling in my old city automatically...so then it wouldn't agree with my current zip and street address and threw out an error message that they couldn't ship to my address. Weird. I think if I ordered from them it was a LONG time ago, since we've been at our current address >2 years.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Stuff like that can be weird. I was on their email list for years. I never ordered anything from them. Then without me opting out, the emails just stopped. Anyway, hope this works out to what you're looking for.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

Zoomy said:


> Has anyone ever used something like this for an in-tank background? A single panel of this could be cut-down and would fit well in the 36x18 back of my in-the-works tank, I'd think. Assuming no chemical/toxicity issues.


You can use vinyl foundation skirting but you need to buy a box.

I was trying to locate pieces with no luck but I Had the same idea a bit ago.

http://www.skirtingdirect.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=rock


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

evil nick said:


> You can use vinyl foundation skirting but you need to buy a box.
> 
> I was trying to locate pieces with no luck but I Had the same idea a bit ago.
> 
> http://www.skirtingdirect.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=rock


This looks really similar to the background I ended up finding.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

Zoomy said:


> This looks really similar to the background I ended up finding.


been trying to get a piece to try


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

evil nick said:


> been trying to get a piece to try


If I were an enterprising person I'd buy a few different styles and sell them individually on eBay, or something. But I'm lazy, ha!


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

Zoomy said:


> If I were an enterprising person I'd buy a few different styles and sell them individually on eBay, or something. But I'm lazy, ha!


Hi Lazy, my name is Broke

lol


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

evil nick said:


> Hi Lazy, my name is Broke
> 
> lol


Ha, well, that too...I'd probably have to start with 1 box, then buy more as profits rolled-in!


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

Zoomy said:


> Ha, well, that too...I'd probably have to start with 1 box, then buy more as profits rolled-in!


split a box? lol

Im in CT

We'll corner the market

on a side note this was one of my other choices.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_355909-6069...le&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=stone+tile&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?productId=3477519


Was going to use some of this, but just a little cause it gets heavy FAST


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

I had looked at that stone tile, too...but the weight would probably be prohibitive.


----------

